

Show HN: What do you think about this HN Redesign? - tablet
http://mdubakov.com/post/21644456227/hacker-news-redesign-v-next

======
dclaysmith
I like the idea of a visual age/points indicator. Like a design from the other
day, your design omits the "flag" functionality.

~~~
tablet
What is "flag" functionality?

~~~
dclaysmith
The ability to "flag" a submission. I might only show up after you cross a
certain threshold of karma...

~~~
tablet
I see. It can be added on mouse over, similar to vote up action.

